
Show HN: Deep Hunt – Weekly newsletter on the hottest things in AI - hindupuravinash
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/hindupuravinash
======
hindupuravinash
Hi, I'm Avinash and I created Deep Hunt - an AI newsletter to make it easy for
people like me who are new but interested in AI and Machine learning to keep
track and stay updated in this fast advancing field. All content is organised
into News, Articles, Tutorials and Research and is sourced from those which
are published during that week. I would like to hear your feedback.

